# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Onni onnettomuudessa Oulussa

## tkunnas

... esimerkiksi Merikoskenkadulla olisi voinut tulla isompikin vahinko:

http://www.kaleva.fi/cf/juttu.cfm?j=518753

----------


## Assamies

Tapaninpäivänähän eli 26.12. sattui nyt vv-07 se ojaanajo linja 8:lla (Kiiminki-Mäntylä). Keulasta pystyi havainnoimaan sen, että kyseessä on ollut melko suurella todennäköisyydellä malli Volvo 8700, ja ajoneuvon olleen Koskilinjojen #26. Scania Scalathan (FGS-890 #90) sekä CityL:t (esim. #21) kulkevat myös Kahdeksikolla.  :Redface:

----------


## Assamies

#26:han siis itseasiassa ainokainen Volvo8700LE tuolla mainitulla reitillä. Joskus tekee Ysin standardi #67 (ScaniaScala) tuplatuurin siinä heti klo 16:n jälkeen Kiimingin suuntaan.
Toinen 8:aa Kiiminkiin Mäntylästä ajava "vakio"-ScaniaScala on #90:n ohella #16 (r.no: IUG-106).
8700:nen  #26:han oli siis ollut pitkään poissa tavanmukaiselta reitiltänsä, olletettavasti juurikin ojaanajosta aiheutuneiden vaurioiden johdosta.
Nykyään #26 liikennöi normaalisti linja 8:aa. :Cool:  :Smile:

----------

